# Zwei Applikationen eine Liste?



## derschrotti (9. Nov 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich weiß nicht von welcher Seite ich mein Problem angehen soll.

Ich habe zwei Swing Applikationen auf zwei vernetzen Rechnern laufen.
In Applikation_1 soll der User_1 Einträge in eine Tabelle hinzufügen.
In Applikation_2 muß diese Tabelle auch zu sehen sein. User_2 soll
dann die Eintäge weiter modifizieren.
Ist es sinnvoll, daß sobald User_1 einen neuen Eintrag erstellt hat,
eine Socket Verbindung herzustellen und den Eintrag an die Tabelle
in Applikation_2 anzuhängen?
Giebt es andere Lösungen?
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Guest (9. Nov 2004)

Schreib einen Server dazu und benachrichtige die Clients über JMS oder Infobus.
Die Frage ist aber, ist es notwendig, dass Änderungen bei allen Clients sofort
sichtbar sind?
Was Du haben möchtest funktioniert ähnlich wie Chat.


----------



## derschrotti (10. Nov 2004)

Ja, so hab ich es jetzt auch umgesetzt.
Applikation_1 ist Client und schickt alle neuen Tabellen Einträge über
einen Socket an Applikation_2. Diese ist Server und empfängt die Einträge.
Es sind halt noch menge Fehlerquellen die auszuschließen sind!


----------

